# Wearing sunglasses



## jordo

I feel wearing sunglasses significantly reduces my anxiety. I'd go so far as to say it's the best medicine.

How does it work? No idea, but sunglasses reduce the amount of incoming visual information as a whole, including visual information that would be later processed as emotional information. What's more, they feel like a 'mask'; things like worrying about eye contact are just absent.

I would be interested to know if anyone else feels this way wearing sunglasses.

If we find that sunglasses really do have a great effect I propose prescription designer sunglasses as a cure to anxiety


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Couldn't have said it better myself Jordo.


----------



## outcast69

I don't know if its helping your problem or helping you avoid it.


----------



## livinginfear

Sunglasses help me a bit. They're certainly not a cure though, especially indoors and in the rain . . .


----------



## jordo

outcast69 said:


> I don't know if its helping your problem or helping you avoid it.


Good point. But as a measure that counters the symptoms of something, I prefer it to the drugs that are out there which aim at doing the same thing.


----------



## glarmph

I've got a bad habit of doing this. In restaurants, inside at work, most everywhere.


----------



## jordo

kpiper0101 said:


> Sunglasses help me a bit. They're certainly not a cure though, especially indoors and in the rain . . .


I was joking on the cure bit.

Btw, I'm inside now, on a dull cloudy day wearing sunglasses.


----------



## jordo

glarmph said:


> I've got a bad habit of doing this. In restaurants, inside at work, most everywhere.


Why is it a bad habbit if it helps you? Where do the costs outweigh the benefits?


----------



## rockst4r

jordo said:


> I feel wearing sunglasses significantly reduces my anxiety. I'd go so far as to say it's the best medicine.
> 
> How does it work? No idea, but sunglasses reduce the amount of incoming visual information as a whole, including visual information that would be later processed as emotional information. What's more, they feel like a 'mask'; things like worrying about eye contact are just absent.
> 
> I would be interested to know if anyone else feels this way wearing sunglasses.
> 
> If we find that sunglasses really do have a great effect I propose prescription designer sunglasses as a cure to anxiety


omggg they definitely help!!!!!!!!!! but what are we gonna do in the winter?? lol.


----------



## UltraShy

I haven't worn sun glasses in almost 20 years, but then I have little need for them when I almost never go out in the sun.


----------



## sprout

Wearing my big oversized sunglasses is a big help for me. Since they cover/hide a lot of my face, I am much less self-conscious, which lowers my anxiety. If I could, I'd wear them 24x7.


----------



## kos

I fully agree with the original post and I will be wearing my sunglasses in the winter and even to bed. My eyes are super light blue so its VERY hard to see on a sunny day. I have to squint all the time and sometimes it looks like im crying!


----------



## kos

sprout said:


> Wearing my big oversized sunglasses is a big help for me. Since they cover/hide a lot of my face, I am much less self-conscious, which lowers my anxiety. If I could, I'd wear them 24x7.


no offense to you but i can't stand when girls wear those oversized sunglasses. It gives off a really materialisic/fake vibe imo.


----------



## jordo

kos said:


> no offense to you but i can't stand when girls wear those oversized sunglasses. It gives off a really materialisic/fake vibe imo.


Really? I love seeing girls in those glasses. I think it looks cool, but in like a cute sort of way.


----------



## Still Waters

I love sunglasses-it gives me the feel of being in my own,dark little world. I don't carry it to the point of wearing them on an overcast day or inside. That would just get me a weird sort of attention. I seem to do that perfectly well enough all on my own!


----------



## kos

jordo said:


> Really? I love seeing girls in those glasses. I think it looks cool, but in like a cute sort of way.


I just see all the celebrities wearing them and as a result EVERY female wears them. Kinda sad. Cute on some tho. Not everyone.


----------



## epril

I don't wear sunglasses 'cause I wouldn't be able to see. I wonder how much prescription sunglasses would be?


----------



## livinginfear

I always wear them when it's sunny, and I often wear them when it's overcast; but in the rain and indoors it sort of attracts more attention than it deflects, and the whole point of it, aside from their intended purpose, is to hide a little bit. I do carry them with me at all times though, in the event that the rain stops, and I do get more than a little freaked out if I can't find 'em. It's a little easier to talk to people when I'm wearing them because I feel a bit safer if they can't see my eyes. If I didn't wear contacts, I'd definitely get prescription sunglasses -- they're a must-have for the meek.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Canadian Brotha said:


> I broke my regular glasses a while back & I'm blind without some form of glasses so I've literally been "wearing my sunglasses at night" for the last while. Well today it's out of the darkness into the light, I have new glasses. Many people say the sun makes the smile, I wonder if my return to light will have a similar effect. I'm not particularly optimistic but I've got to give it a chance


I'm quoting myself from a post I made in the "random thoughts" thread. Honestly sunglasses can be a sort of protection from SA symptoms but weargin them when it's dark or inside simple attracts attention you may not want as a person with SA


----------



## jordo

Yeah I consider about the attention stuff, but I debate myself on it, because that is largely some kind of cultural norm.

Additionally, I _feel_ as though I don't mind the attention while wearing sunglasses to the extent that I would mind attention without them.

In other words, I might get attention because I'm wearing sunglasses, but it doesn't matter, because I'm wearing sunglasses.


----------



## MrWorry

I feel the complete opposite. I've tried wearing sunglasses but i just don't feel comfortable in them. Actually feel anxious with them on.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

Let's just get it all clear, people wear sunglasses mainly to look cool.It's the same reason ppl wear various caps and hats (i mean come on, who needs a hat?) and hooded sweaters etc etc...

I would love to wear all those things, but i dont because im afraid of looking like im trying to look cool, and having to 'live up' to my look.

I really should do it though, because faking inner coolness by wearing cool clothes is a good thing.


----------



## when will we be new skin

My confidence goes up significantly when I'm wearing sunglasses. Unless it's pouring rain outside, I feel naked if I'm not wearing my sunglasses.


----------



## SolaceChaser

Does Jack Nicholson have social anxiety or what?


----------



## Null

I went years without wearing sunglasses, but now I can't leave home without them! For me, they definitely ease the anxiety quite a bit.


----------



## yellowpaper

Lmao, I'm TOO EMBARRASSED to wear sunglasses, though I wish I would to reduce crow's feet and risk of cataracts...

The whole eye contact thing... I've noticed that when people wear sunglasses I like STARE into their eyes when I walk past as if they can't see me just because I can't see their eyes. So I wonder what my penetrating gaze looks like to them, lol.


----------



## AaHe

Good idea I remember it helped me before but it's a bummer i have regular glasses it's a pain to wear sunglasses, but it does work when i have worn them.


----------



## glarmph

jordo said:


> Why is it a bad habbit if it helps you? Where do the costs outweigh the benefits?


I only consider it a bad habit when I am wearing sunglasses and i'm in a one on one conversation with someone and they aren't wearing any. I've gotten many comments to 'take those off' because it sometimes makes people uncomfortable. Thats the only reason I say its a bad habit. Other than that, it's a tremendous help for going out in the world.


----------



## Makaveli

yellowpaper said:


> Lmao, I'm TOO EMBARRASSED to wear sunglasses, though I wish I would to reduce crow's feet and risk of cataracts...
> 
> The whole eye contact thing... I've noticed that when people wear sunglasses I like STARE into their eyes when I walk past as if they can't see me just because I can't see their eyes. So I wonder what my penetrating gaze looks like to them, lol.


I think the same thing! They must be like thinking what is he/she staring at!

I also get a bit uptight when someone wearing sunglasses looks in my direction when they probably aren't looking at me. Because the sunnies are in my direction I think that their eyes are as well. lol

Then I also think that wearing sunglasses would make my staring around more obvious


----------



## Micliph

Here in Denmark sunshine and good weather is rare outside summer season, so it looks kinda weird walking around with sunglasses (a lot of ppl think), so if I do I get a lot of stupid and "not funny" comments, so I don't use sunglasses for anxiety protection (ahh, alright in summer I do)


----------



## Fishing Fool

Gotta love the shades!


----------



## StacySkellington

i just started wearing sunglasses this past summer....never really thought about it until now...but i do feel better in them! its like, if people can't see my eyes then they can't sense my awkwardness...which kind of alleviates the anxiety...interesting.


----------



## AussiePea

Complete opposite for me, they make me feel like I am trying too hard to look cool which also draws more attention towards me.


----------



## Phobiker

Yeah, sunglasses help alot! I almost always wear some!


----------



## sublimit

I used to always wear my sunglasses because they help hide my face, and I don't like people looking at me so I hide as much as possible! Then one day while I was wearing them at night some douchebag drove by and yelled "NICE GLASSES!" and I've been too self-conscious to wear them since.


----------



## Hamster

Ospi said:


> Complete opposite for me, they make me feel like I am trying too hard to look cool which also draws more attention towards me.


then you're not wearing the right ones that make you you :twak


----------



## Hamster

sublimit said:


> I used to always wear my sunglasses because they help hide my face, and I don't like people looking at me so I hide as much as possible! Then one day while I was wearing them at night some douchebag drove by and yelled "NICE GLASSES!" and I've been too self-conscious to wear them since.


you should take that as a compliment


----------



## Efsee

I would try this, except I'd have to get prescription glasses to see where I'm going. Taking off regular glasses works too sinceit makes everything blurry.


----------



## AussiePea

Hamster said:


> then you're not wearing the right ones that make you you :twak


ouch, that stick hurts!!!!! 

Nah they suit me, just random insecurities.


----------



## John_in_SF

*The Weird Thing Is*

I recently started to wear my wraparound Ray-Bans 'cause I had a black eye. Two, in fact.

Now, people say "hi" when they are confronted by me, I think because the dark glasses are spooky. When I am barefaced, they usually don't say a word.


----------



## Hellosunshine

jordo said:


> I feel wearing sunglasses significantly reduces my anxiety. I'd go so far as to say it's the best medicine.
> 
> How does it work? No idea, but sunglasses reduce the amount of incoming visual information as a whole, including visual information that would be later processed as emotional information. What's more, they feel like a 'mask'; things like worrying about eye contact are just absent.
> 
> I would be interested to know if anyone else feels this way wearing sunglasses.
> 
> If we find that sunglasses really do have a great effect I propose prescription designer sunglasses as a cure to anxiety


wow this is a thread I should've made haha. Sunglasses are my haven. If I don't have them on in public then I feel totally self-conscious and feel like everyone is looking at me. It's a security blanket for me or it's my "mask". I have so many pairs it's not even funny. I tend to wear large ones that cover a majority of my face. It helps my anxiety in public like walking around and stuff but once their off, I'm back to my vulnerable, uneasy self.


----------



## coldmorning

I usually wear them when outside and yes I do think they help in terms of anxiety. It is sunny here so it's pretty common and I don't feel odd wearing them. But I'd probably wear them only when driving (cars reflect a lot of sun into your eyes), and not as often when walking around if not for the eye contact thing.


----------



## Ian231

It's a good idea, it covers your eyes so people cant tell so easily if you're nervous.


----------



## odd_one_out

Yep, I wear sunglasses every time I leave the house (apart from at night). It reduces anxiety and overstimulation. I sometimes wear earplugs when out, for the same reasons.


----------



## britisharrow

As recently diagnosed with Aspergers, there is research that tinted glasses can help drastically relieve the symptoms. I am going to try this and will make an appointment with the optician recommended to me by the psychologist. I will update you on this.


----------



## leonardess

^ interesting stuff to know about Asperger's and all. Didn't know those were symptoms. 


I used to favour those mirrored ones. I'd wear them every chance I got, sometimes inside as well, until I decided doing that made me look like a bit, ....affectatious? But that's just me. I don't automatically assume that other people who wear sunglasses inside are being affectatious. 

After a while, I just figured it was time to stop hiding and look people in the eye. Now I never wear sunglasses. Prescription glasses make it difficult, but hopefully laser surgery in the near future will enable me to protect my eyes from the future - sun, I mean sun.


----------



## Zephyr

I like wearing them. It makes me feel protected, and I can talk to people easier. Too bad you can only wear them outside on sunny days :/


----------



## supersoshychick

I wish i could wear sunglasses, but i have my own prescription glasses....and to add the sunglass lense it's like an extra $200 that i don't have to spare


----------



## Perkins

I mainly do it to avoid the sun and avoid eye contact as well. I wouldn't necessarily say it makes me confident but less awkward, yes. I'm thinking of getting a new pair since I don't really like the ones I've been wearing for several years now. I noticed at school that a couple other people always wear theirs as well. Probably to avoid eye-contact. I remember right after my last final I was wearing them but was in the midst of taking them off. As I looked up I noticed the Australian student (one of the few who always wears his glasses) was taking his off at the same time, and we locked eyes for a brief moment. So awkward that we both ended up putting back on our glasses and going our separate ways. Awkward.


----------



## kkanne20

That's hilarious^

Yesterday I was sitting on my couch trying not to look obvious as I attempted to sketch a friend from about 5 feet away as we watched tv -I'm an artist. Anyway I think she was wondering why I kept looking at her face and the next time I glanced at her we locked eyes and she had this weirdly intense look for a second. If I'd had sunglasses I would've put them on right then and there because it got real awkward for a minute!


----------



## anothershyguy

Hi  

People wear sunglasses indoors for a multitude of reasons - famous people do it to provide a "barrier" between the glare of the spotlight and their true selves/emotions, whilst for us regular folk there are medical reasons like blindness/photosensitivity, and of course the "go to" reasons most people assume people wear them indoors - they're high and want to hide it (doesn't work), want to look "cool" (it has the opposite effect in reality), and just plain douchebags. 

Personally I wear them as much as I can when outside because I'm uncomfortable with strangers knowing what I'm feeling, and also it provides a feeling of some degree of invisibility in public places, which reduces my anxiety somewhat. I would recommend them to anyone with SA, and anyone who judges you for it are the real douchebags, so f**k em  Just DON'T wear excessive jewelry/turn your collar up or carry yourself in an arrogant/self reverential way because it ruins it for the rest of us. Even more importantly to reduce others negative reactions would be 1) be polite/respectful to others, 2) get tinted sunglasses rather than black/reflective ones and 3) unless you have a cold, TRY not to touch your nose or sniff excessively


----------



## chaosherz

It is completely normal to wear sunglasses (or sunnies as we generally call them) here because the sun can be so intense and bright in summer. I have been wearing them regularly since I was a teen. I find the sun in summer simply too bright to be outside for too long without them (but I have sensitive eyes).

I do get the thing about them hiding yourself in a way. I think the main advantage is that people can't really see if you're looking at them. I like to look at people a lot and so if you lock eyes it isn't as akwaward as they can't tell that you are looking at them.

Mind you, sometimes I feel a bit creepy because people who wear sunnies (guys really) can give off that vibe of being a bit pervy... just my own paranoia. Especially if you are at a beach or pool where there are lots of scantily clad people about... so then that makes me feel self-conscious because I feel like girls might thing I am perving on them... sigh. You can't win.


----------



## Furiosa

I generally always wear sunglasses when I'm outside as my eyes are very extremely sensitive to sunlight, I can't stand it, I think I must be part vampire. I've even got transition lenses in my prescription glasses that change to dark when I go outdoors, and I always keep a pair of prescription sunglasses in the car for driving. For me it's something I have to wear rather than want to, if I'm outside and there's even a slightest bit of sunlight I feel practically blind without eye protection.


----------



## Calix64

Sunglasses are my best friends. I have bad eyesight and thus sensitive to light and thus wear sunglasses. They help with against bright light which I am sensitive to (more than other people), I like wearing them and on top of that they do help with my anxiety. I don't know if I am autistic or something but I get uneasy sometimes when I am driving and I am at the stop light. I feel like other drivers are staring at me and thus feel better with sunglasses (This might indeed seem weird to you) I like wearing fancy sunglasses not the regular black frame and black glass ones. I like the ones that come in fancy colors both in the frame and the glass. I like those with blue glass, lime green glass, purple glass and even the ones with orange glass. The ones I have right now are like a greyish silver metallic color and orange frame with and orange glass that looks a bit light blue, lime green mixed when you move the glasses a bit. I don't spend 100 dollars on them though but I don't like dollar store sunglasses either. I tend to spend about $15 for each pair.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

jordo said:


> I feel wearing sunglasses significantly reduces my anxiety. I'd go so far as to say it's the best medicine.


 I don't know. I have worn them a few times in the past but didn't really care for it. You'd think it would be comforting but I always felt like it drew more attention to me for being "that guy with the sunglasses" than it did anything else. Even when I'm out in the sun I don't see that many people wearing them. If any.

Plus they'd have to be prescription because I'm blind as a bat without my glasses.


----------

